# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy cắt Plasma, Oxy-Gas CNC >  Hỏi về bộ truyền đai răng?

## Thép Tôi

Chào mọi người,
Mình đang thiết kế một máy CNC plasma, có sử dụng bộ truyền đai răng. Mình có thắc mắc, mong mọi người giải đáp giúp:
+ Việc căng đai có cần thiết là 2 phía không? Muốn căng đai một phía  thì phải thỏa điều kiện nào thì được? vì bộ truyền động của mình theo hai chiều.
Cảm ơn mn nhìu.

----------


## th11

theo mình hiểu thì bạn hỏi là căng 2 đầu.
nếu bạn chạy song mã trục Y thì chỉ cần căng 1 đầu của dây đai, đầu kia bắt cố định
nếu bạn dùng trục truyền qua ( 1motor kéo trục Y) thì bắt buộc phải căng 2 đầu ( 2 phía) của 2 sợi dây đai

----------


## Thép Tôi

> theo mình hiểu thì bạn hỏi là căng 2 đầu.
> nếu bạn chạy song mã trục Y thì chỉ cần căng 1 đầu của dây đai, đầu kia bắt cố định
> nếu bạn dùng trục truyền qua ( 1motor kéo trục Y) thì bắt buộc phải căng 2 đầu ( 2 phía) của 2 sợi dây đai


Không bạn, theo mình biết thì  khi hoạt động, sẽ có một nhánh chùng và 1 nhánh căng, để đảm bảo góc ôm đai thì thường bố trí ờ nhánh chùng một cụm căng đai. Vì cơ cấu truyền động theo hai chiều nên sẽ bố trí căng đai ở cả hai nhánh. Trên lý thuyết theo dạng đai dẹt là vậy. Trong trường hợp mình dùng đai răng, lực căng đai ban đầu không yêu cầu, nếu khoảng cách 2 trục không thể dịch chỉnh thì mình chỉ cần bố trí một căng đai ở một nhánh thôi được không? Có ảnh hưởng gì nếu mún truyền động chính xác và khoảng cách truyền lớn ( 775mm).

----------


## th11

ý bác là thế này
[/URL]
em lại hiểu là thế này

----------


## th11

chịu lực lớn hơn & thẩm mỹ hơn, em chọn căng 2 phía

----------

CKD, haignition, Thép Tôi

----------


## Thép Tôi

> chịu lực lớn hơn & thẩm mỹ hơn, em chọn căng 2 phía


Cảm ơn bác đã nhiệt tình giúp đỡ.  :Smile:

----------

